
Pie – Proving, Interpolating and Eliminating on the Basis of First-Order Logic - sel1
https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.11137
======
rficcaglia
I suspect this is a botthat posts scraped papers from arxiv based on
submission history, and no original comments, though happy to be proven wrong
and retract if the submitter responds.

------
krapht
Read the paper. Meh, cool, I guess? I appreciate the work that must have gone
into it. However, doesn't really add anything to the state of the art, nor
improve the usability of any of the popular theorem provers like Isabelle,
Coq, lean, acl2, etc.

